# Text an eine eigene Form anpassen



## KiteRider (22. Januar 2009)

ich möchte einen Text an eine eigene Form anpassen

der text soll folgende form annehmen. leider weiss ich nicht wie ich das mit illustrator machen soll.


----------



## smileyml (22. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

du benötigst deinen Text und darüber deine Form. Dann kannst du unter "Objekt -> Verzerrungshülle -> Mit obersten Objekt erzeugen" den Text an eine beliebige Form anpassen. Auch das Ändern der Form ist noch so lange möglich, bis du das Aussehen umgewandelt hast. Gleiches gilt für den geschriebenen Text.

Abschließend bitte ich dich noch darum in Zukunft auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Das liest sich angenehmer und steht daher auch seit jeher in der Netiquette.

Grüße Marco


----------



## KiteRider (22. Januar 2009)

Danke für deine Antwort. Tut mir leid, ich habe das mit der Netiquette erst jetzt gesehen.

Ich habe es bereits mit einem Kreis ausprobiert, funktioniert sehr gut, aber wie ist es bei meiner Form.
Ich habe eigentlich 2 Ellipsen mit 2 Linien verbunden, und den Rest mittels Interaktiv Abpausen entfernt.

wie bekomme ich einen ordentlichen Pfad, dass sich der Text auch dann anpasst?

edit:
ich hab meine Form als zusammengesetzter Pfad, leider funktioniert das mit der Verzerrhülle->mit der obersten Ebene nicht


----------



## smileyml (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, die Vorraussetzung ist das du einen Pfad hast. Wenn der deinem angehangenen Bild entspricht, sollte er mit Hilfe des Zeichenstift-Werkzeuges (P) und den Griffen ganz gut herstellbar sein.
Eventuell kannst du auch die jeweiligen Eckpunkte miteinander verbinden (beide deckungsgleiche Punkte mit dem Direktauswahl-Werkzeug (A) markieren und über die rechte Maustaste als Ecke verbinden), um so einen Pfad zu erhalten.
Als dritte, wobei auch recht umständliche Variante, kannst du, wie bisher deine Form konstrukieren und dann mittels interaktiv malen die mittige Form erhalten. Dabei musst du natürlich das Ergebnis des interaktiven Malens umwandeln, um auch da einen Pfad zu erhalten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## KiteRider (22. Januar 2009)

Irgendwas mache ich falsch. Ich meine meine Form ist doch ein zusammengesetzter Pfad, es sollte doch funktionieren.

Der Tipp mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug war für mich nicht so Hilfreich, weil ich damit noch nie gezeichnet habe, und darum mich nicht auskenne.

Ich habe mal meine ai-Datei angehängt.


----------



## smileyml (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir deine Datei mal angesehen. Es geht nicht darum zusammengestzte Pfade (bestehend aus mehreren Pfade) zu haben, sondern einen Pfad. Die Varianten, wie man das Erreichen kann, hab ich dir bereits genannt.
Die beste Variante ist meines Erachtens das erwähnte Zeichenstift-Werkzeug. Illustrator lebt von diesem Werkzeug so sehr, das du dich besser mit ihm anfreundest 

Im Anhang kannst du dir diesen einen Pfad angucken und vielleicht davon lernen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## KiteRider (23. Januar 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall Zeichenstift-Werkzeug auseinandersetzen. Anfreunden, das werden wir schon sehen.


----------



## jwqlb (22. März 2018)

Ich möchte den Faden hier wieder aufnehmen.
Wie gelingt es, einen Buchstaben, der aus zusammengesetzten Pfaden besteht, in ein einpfadiges Objekt umzuwandeln?
Ich möchte einen Text in einen Buchstaben mittels Verzerrungshülle füllen.


----------

